# La "calle peruana" en el centro de Santiago de Chile



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

cririquet said:


> La pequeña Lima es muy simpatica de verdad como decia mi compatriota que hay mas peruanos en ese sector que Chilenos es casi su micro lima en algunas cuadras, nosotros hibamos a comer a un restoran que servian *comida casera peruana riquisima*, la gente igual pero medio desconfiada en si pero muy simpatica lo tengo que decir, si son gente humilde y no son para nada fea los *"feos son los que tienen el alma y las palabras para dañar a otras personas y ojala se vieran mas peruanos"*...
> 
> Saludos desde Concepcion Chile.


la *comida casera peruana* es mil veces más rica que la comercial  y bien dichas tus palabras ""feos son los que tienen el alma y las palabras para dañar a otras personas y ojala se vieran mas peruanos" kay:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

OscarSCL said:


> ah y no estoy para nada de acuerdo con lo que dice Vane que Santiago no posee Centro Histórico, quizás como uds. lo conciben, no.. porq la mayor parte de los edificios históricos de Stgo son de épocas más recientes que en el caso de Lima, salvo algunas excepciones, pero de que existe un rico centro histórico si existe, lo que pasa es que a los turistas se les muestra solo una parte del centro de la ciudad y la otra no, que para mi es mucho más interesante y que decir de los barrios históricos de Providencia, Recoleta, Quinta Normal, Independencia, e incluso Las Condes.


Tienes razòn, no es un centro històrico como lo concebimos acà en mi tierra, pero de que Santiago tiene una riqueza arquitectònica impresionante la tiene...

Mi familia tiene toda una vida viviendo en esa preciosa ciudad y cuando voy siempre trato de ampliar mis recorridos y no quedarme estacionada en Santiago... de todo lo que conozco lo que mas me ha gustado es Puerto Montt, me sentìa en alemania... simplemente precioso...

Sobre la calle en cuestiòn, creo que este thread se basa demasiado en mostrarlo asì como està, quizà fotos de los locales mas representativos mezcladas con las fotos de las calles en si nos darìan menos sentimiento de ver que justo la zona donde nuestros paisanos (pobres, ricos o whatever) conviven y producen econòmicamente su futuro en un paìs con bastantes diferencias al nuestro, se encuentra en mal estado... 

Ademàs me permito aseverar que la limpieza y hornato de una zona de la ciudad debe ser controlada por los gobiernos seccionales y obviamente hacer prevalecer la limpieza... si no lo hacen pues accionar de acuerdo a las leyes... No porque son inmigrantes se les debe dar toda la culpa a ellos.. si no ?? paises como Italia, España e incluso otros mas de sudamèrica estarìan en la porra....

Mi muy humilde comentario


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Ademàs me permito aseverar que la limpieza y hornato de una zona de la ciudad debe ser controlada por los gobiernos seccionales y obviamente hacer prevalecer la limpieza... si no lo hacen pues accionar de acuerdo a las leyes... No porque son inmigrantes se les debe dar toda la culpa a ellos.. si no ?? paises como Italia, España e incluso otros mas de sudamèrica estarìan en la porra....
> 
> Mi muy humilde comentario


Totalmente de acuerdo. Campañas para enseñar a esa gente a no ensuciar tambien no estarían mal.


----------



## *a.P.s* (Jul 22, 2006)

buenas tus fotos amigos y para el q pregunto sobre si ahi se reunen los peruanos?? pues si es ahi.

gracias por compartir


----------



## fer128 (Dec 5, 2005)

Muy interesante el tema... de hecho yo a veces paso por ese lugar y siempre me llama la atención lo descuidado que se encuentra, lo que es bastante penoso si consideramos que la catedral está justo a un lado... Yo creo que el problema más grande radica en que hay mucha gente que come en la calle, tirando los restos al suelo o a la vereda. En todo caso, esto se ha ido solucionando con el tiempo, antes la cosa era bastante peor. 

A mi me toco vivir un año en Italia (en Roma) y les puedo asegurar que en las áreas donde "se juntan" los inmigrantes (en su mayoría de Nigeria y el norte de África) el deterioro es también bastante notorio. Cualquiera que haya llegado a Roma via la Stazione Termini lo puede confirmar.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Es realmente una pena y un gran descuido de las autoridades.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Si bueno, pero hay que asúmir algo, que esa gente que se reune en esa zona del centro de Stgo es un % mínimo de los inmigrantes peruanos en la ciudad, la verdad es que ahí se creó una especie de mafia que lamentablemente ensucian la reputación de quienes trabajan honrradamente, sin duda las autoridades debieran poner mayor ojo ahí y no dejar ese sector como tierra de nadie o en manos de gente inescrupulosa, el deterioro de la zona es notable al igual que otros sectores de Stgo donde se reune gran cantidad de inmigrantes, quizás el mismo hacinamiento produce estos fenómenos, es cosa de darse una vuelta por Independencia, Mapocho o en fin.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Tienes razòn, no es un centro històrico como lo concebimos acà en mi tierra, pero de que Santiago tiene una riqueza arquitectònica impresionante la tiene...
> 
> *Sobre la calle en cuestiòn, creo que este thread se basa demasiado en mostrarlo asì como està*, quizà fotos de los locales mas representativos mezcladas con las fotos de las calles en si nos darìan menos sentimiento de ver que justo la zona donde nuestros paisanos (pobres, ricos o whatever) conviven y producen econòmicamente su futuro en un paìs con bastantes diferencias al nuestro, se encuentra en mal estado...
> 
> ...


....Estuve en el centro con la cámara, pasé por ahí y tomé las fotos...tal cual...si desean la próxima vez hago que limpien !!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Vente aquí a La Serena. Aquí sólo hay un puñado de peruanos, pero está repleto de chilenos nortinos, jaja :lol: 

Muchos Saludos.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

OscarSCL said:


> Si bueno, pero hay que asúmir algo, que esa gente que se reune en esa zona del centro de Stgo es un % mínimo de los inmigrantes peruanos en la ciudad, la verdad es que ahí se creó una especie de mafia que lamentablemente ensucian la reputación de quienes trabajan honrradamente, sin duda las autoridades debieran poner mayor ojo ahí y no dejar ese sector como tierra de nadie o en manos de gente inescrupulosa, el deterioro de la zona es notable al igual que otros sectores de Stgo donde se reune gran cantidad de inmigrantes, quizás el mismo hacinamiento produce estos fenómenos, es cosa de darse una vuelta por Independencia, Mapocho o en fin.


no es solo culpa de los peruanos incultos que transitan ahi.Las autoridades chilenas deberian meter pie duro a esa zona.Como crees que en Lima hemos recuperado el centro historico.Si hubieses visto nomas como era la PLaza de Armas de Lima o otras zonas.Y el alcalde limpio todo eso y AUN hay gente de bajos recursos por esas zonas y la alcaldia igual la mantiene limpia para los turistas.


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> no es solo culpa de los peruanos incultos que transitan ahi.Las autoridades chilenas deberian meter pie duro a esa zona.Como crees que en Lima hemos recuperado el centro historico.Si hubieses visto nomas como era la PLaza de Armas de Lima o otras zonas.Y el alcalde limpio todo eso y AUN hay gente de bajos recursos por esas zonas y la alcaldia igual la mantiene limpia para los turistas.



Creo que en el fondo, todavía hay ciertos prejuicios hacia los inmigrantes en Chile. Si no se preocupan de esa zona, es porque no les interesa. Además, algunos medios de comunicación chilenos le han dado "mala fama", mostrándolo como un lugar peligroso, aduciendo al problema de las "mafias de los peruanos". Esos son prejuicios racistas que todavía hoy se dan con relativa fuerza en nuestra sociedad.

Saludos.


----------



## cririquet (Feb 26, 2006)

Lucuma said:


> la *comida casera peruana* es mil veces más rica que la comercial  y bien dichas tus palabras ""feos son los que tienen el alma y las palabras para dañar a otras personas y ojala se vieran mas peruanos" kay:


Lucuma eres la misma Lucuma de civila???... gracias por el comentario y de verdad que la comida Peruana de casa es distinta a la comercial.. raro es pero es asi..lo que he tratado de comer es cuy pero me da cosa.. no esta dentro de mis costumbres.. 

Saludo

P.D. me sali completamente del thread asi que pido disculpa


----------



## fer128 (Dec 5, 2005)

Bueno, tampoco es que la calle sea un basural. De hecho la deben de limpiar todas las noches con las maquinitas "barredoras" que recorren el centro... el problema es durante el día.

Este tema es un poco delicado en Chile por todo el asunto del razismo (que cada vez es menos) y los casos que han habido de maltrato a inmigrantes. No sé qué tan facil sea para el municipio lograr una solución sin crear un problema mayor. 

Hace dos meses yo le hice un comentario a uno de los concejales del Municipio de Santiago, ya que esto no es solo un tema urbano, sino que también hay un aspecto social. La situación actual estigmatiza negativamente a los habitantes del sector y afecta la percepción que parte de la sociedad tiene de ellos, lo que puede llegar a ser grave. Ojalá y pronto se solucione esto por el bien de todos.


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

^^ 

Exacto. Ese lugar se encuentra en la actualidad muy estigmatizado y de la peor forma. Y los medios de comunicación tienen mucha responsabilidad en ello. Y el racismo, que todavía no desaparece del todo...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

cririquet said:


> Lucuma eres la misma Lucuma de civila???... gracias por el comentario y de verdad que la comida Peruana de casa es distinta a la comercial.. raro es pero es asi..lo que he tratado de comer es cuy pero me da cosa.. no esta dentro de mis costumbres..
> 
> Saludo
> 
> P.D. me sali completamente del thread asi que pido disculpa


El cuy no está dentro de las costumbres de muchos peruanos, es un plato de la sierra, no de todo el país. Muchos peruanos costeños nunca han probado cuy, no es un plato peruano de bandera, aunque no es feo y últimamente se ha convertido en gourmet y Gastón Acurio sólo se sirve una pierna de cuy y no todo el animal.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

fer128 said:


> Hace dos meses yo le hice un comentario a uno de los concejales del Municipio de Santiago, ya que esto no es solo un tema urbano, sino que también hay un aspecto social. La situación actual estigmatiza negativamente a los habitantes del sector y afecta la percepción que parte de la sociedad tiene de ellos, lo que puede llegar a ser grave. Ojalá y pronto se solucione esto por el bien de todos.


Bueno, realmente espero que puedan solucionar ese problemita que tienen con esa zona, mis mejores deseos.


----------



## Razr. (Jan 19, 2007)

Clavijo said:


> Vente aquí a La Serena. Aquí sólo hay un puñado de peruanos, pero está repleto de chilenos nortinos, jaja :lol:
> 
> Muchos Saludos.


Y donde se supone que queda La Serena?, jaja :lol:

Que bueno que hayas viajado a Santiago Redwhite!, espero que te haya gustado.

Esa zona es bien bonita, me sorprende que no hayan barrido como corresponde, visitar en Centro es bien agradable porque hay de todo y bueno la "Pequeña Lima" logicamente esta llena de comercios Peruanos, es mas facil encontrar una Inka Kola que una Coca Cola pero bueno ellos se comportan dentro de lo normal o si no, no los dejarian tomarse esa zona de la Capital  ..y respecto al racismo, mas que los medios, es la gente, aunque esta cambiando y espero sea para mejor.

Mis saludos y espero que nos muestres mas fotos si esque sacaste


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Razr. said:


> *Y donde se supone que queda La Serena?, ja*ja :lol:
> 
> Que bueno que hayas viajado a Santiago Redwhite!, espero que te haya gustado.
> 
> ...



JUJUJU....A unas 6 horas de Santiago, ruta 5 directo. :lol: Tranquilo, no soy fanático de La Serena, además soy viñamarino.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

JosePerez: es lo que dije yo, es un problema que tiene una solución en conjunto tanto de autoridades chilenas como de los propios ciudadanos peruanos, es verdad que la prensa a estigmatizado el barrio y ya es muy popular el bromear con esa zona de forma despectiva, pero tampoco es que toda la zona sea así, es más, en la foto pueden ver claramente son dos o tres calles, más no. así que no hay para que sobredimensionarlo, de todas maneras habria que preocuparse más de los barrios donde habitan grandes % de inmigrantes porq lamentablemente se vuelven lugares inseguros y descuidados.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

tan inseguros y descuidados como otros barrios de la capital donde solo viven chilenos, por cierto, no es un problema único de los inmigrantes sean estos peruanos o de otras nacionalidades, es en general un flagelo que sufren los más desposeidos.


----------



## Razr. (Jan 19, 2007)

Clavijo said:


> JUJUJU....A unas 6 horas de Santiago, ruta 5 directo. :lol: Tranquilo, no soy fanático de La Serena, además soy viñamarino.


Para tu info. La Serena queda en el Norte Chico y es tan desertica como Antofagasta o Copiapo asique eso que dijiste de "lleno de nortinos", y claro si queda en el Norte pues.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Redwhite said:


> ....Estuve en el centro con la cámara, pasé por ahí y tomé las fotos...tal cual...si desean la próxima vez hago que limpien !!:lol: :lol:


Y tambièn que la pinten y le coloquen nuevos letreros por favor


----------



## Razr. (Jan 19, 2007)

Viajo a Santiago asique sacare fotos de ese reducto peruano y las pondre en el foro, me sorprende que haya estado asi de sucio porque, por lo gral, el centro capitalino es bien limpio, ordenado y muy bello.

Saludos.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

cririquet said:


> Lucuma eres la misma Lucuma de civila???... gracias por el comentario y de verdad que la comida Peruana de casa es distinta a la comercial.. raro es pero es asi..lo que he tratado de comer es cuy pero me da cosa.. no esta dentro de mis costumbres..
> 
> Saludo
> 
> P.D. me sali completamente del thread asi que pido disculpa


 :lol: sip jajaja ya decía yo... hno: :doh: no pueden haber dos cririquet!!! :lol:


salu2


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Y tambièn que la pinten y le coloquen nuevos letreros por favor


Ya verás, cuando Razr agregue más fotos ahora que vá a Santiago estará más agradable a la vista !....y por alli dirá "Vane eres nuestra huesped de honor"....kay:


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Razr. said:


> Para tu info. La Serena queda en el Norte Chico y es tan desertica como Antofagasta o Copiapo asique eso que dijiste de "lleno de nortinos", y claro si queda en el Norte pues.


Y La Serena es tan desértica como Antofagasta o Copiapó? Por favor!, en que mundo vives....es una broma, verdad?


----------



## cririquet (Feb 26, 2006)

Lucuma said:


> :lol: sip jajaja ya decía yo... hno: :doh: no pueden haber dos cririquet!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> salu2


Jajaja mi intuision no me juega malas pasadas que buena verte por aka lucuma cuantas peleas que recordar no?... bueno el tiempo pasa y me ah hecho mas tolerante...jejeje que bueno saber de ti

abrazos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

cririquet said:


> Jajaja mi intuision no me juega malas pasadas que buena verte por aka lucuma cuantas peleas que recordar no?... bueno el tiempo pasa y me ah hecho mas tolerante...jejeje que bueno saber de ti
> 
> abrazos


Bien dicen que del odio al amor hay un sólo paso.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

como dicen muchos de los foristas chilenos los medios de comunicacion tienen la culpa.Una vez vi un reportaje de TVN sobre Tacna y hablaba de la prostitucion de las mujeres en Tacna y que muchos hombres chilenos de Arica y Iquique se cruzaban la frontera para meterse con chicas de Tacna.Me parecio muy injusto para la gente de Tacna,que muestren solo eso de la ciudad en vez de mostrar la cantidad de chilenos que contentos cruzan la frontera para comprar sus cosas,comer y ir hasta al dentista por precios mas baratos.Aunque Tacna no sea una ciudad linda y admirada en Peru no era muy justo.

Tambien mi tia me contaba que en varios viajes que hace a Chile le piden su pasaporte en el hotel y cuando ven que es peruana al toque la hacen cancelar la cuenta,cuando normalmente se paga cuando uno hace el check out de el hotel.Mi tia se queja y me dice que Chile como pais es hermoso pero el trato a los peruanos ,argentinos y bolivianos es un poco injusto especialmente cuando uno va de vacaciones y solo con esa intencion.En el Peru aun hay gente con dinero que simplemente va de vacaciones.

Desafortunadamente eso no solo pasa en Chile sino aca mismo en EEUU donde el racismo abunda entre los gringos y latinos.

Bueno no quiero causar polemica,pero es la realidad.Deberiamos llevarnos mejor como paises hermanos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

mmm bueno afortunadamente yo en Chile.. he recibido un trato de primera no hay quejas.. pero en fin.. en todos los paises hay de todo.

La xenofobia deberia desaparecer de la mente de la gentehno:


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> como dicen muchos de los foristas chilenos los medios de comunicacion tienen la culpa.Una vez vi un reportaje de TVN sobre Tacna y hablaba de la prostitucion de las mujeres en Tacna y que muchos hombres chilenos de Arica y Iquique se cruzaban la frontera para meterse con chicas de Tacna.Me parecio muy injusto para la gente de Tacna,que muestren solo eso de la ciudad en vez de mostrar la cantidad de chilenos que contentos cruzan la frontera para comprar sus cosas,comer y ir hasta al dentista por precios mas baratos.Aunque Tacna no sea una ciudad linda y admirada en Peru no era muy justo.
> 
> Tambien mi tia me contaba que en varios viajes que hace a Chile le piden su pasaporte en el hotel y cuando ven que es peruana al toque la hacen cancelar la cuenta,cuando normalmente se paga cuando uno hace el check out de el hotel.Mi tia se queja y me dice que Chile como pais es hermoso pero el trato a los peruanos ,argentinos y bolivianos es un poco injusto especialmente cuando uno va de vacaciones y solo con esa intencion.En el Peru aun hay gente con dinero que simplemente va de vacaciones.
> 
> ...



Sí, es verdad. Desgracidamente no son pocos los chilenos que se quedan con esa imagen. De aquello, estamos a un paso del racismo y la xenofobia. 

Muchos Saludos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> como dicen muchos de los foristas chilenos los medios de comunicacion tienen la culpa.Una vez vi un reportaje de TVN sobre Tacna y hablaba de la prostitucion de las mujeres en Tacna y que muchos hombres chilenos de Arica y Iquique se cruzaban la frontera para meterse con chicas de Tacna.Me parecio muy injusto para la gente de Tacna,que muestren solo eso de la ciudad en vez de mostrar la cantidad de chilenos que contentos cruzan la frontera para comprar sus cosas,comer y ir hasta al dentista por precios mas baratos.Aunque Tacna no sea una ciudad linda y admirada en Peru no era muy justo.
> 
> Tambien mi tia me contaba que en varios viajes que hace a Chile le piden su pasaporte en el hotel y cuando ven que es peruana al toque la hacen cancelar la cuenta,cuando normalmente se paga cuando uno hace el check out de el hotel.Mi tia se queja y me dice que Chile como pais es hermoso pero el trato a los peruanos ,argentinos y bolivianos es un poco injusto especialmente cuando uno va de vacaciones y solo con esa intencion.En el Peru aun hay gente con dinero que simplemente va de vacaciones.
> 
> ...


Esto no pasa solamente en Chile... o ha pasado.... a mi jamàs me ha ocurrido ni en Santiago ni en ninguna de las regiones que he visitado....

Pero eso si recuerdo que en el hostal Eiffel que queda en Miraflores como a cuadra y media de la av Larco, me iba a hospedar un dìa y en lugar de dar mi dni que se me habia quedado en Surco en casa de una amiga, di mi cèdula de ciudadanìa ecuatoriana y el tipo de la recepciòn me hizo muchas caras de desagrado... entonces le dije.. le fastidia que sea ecuatoriana???? a lo que me contestò con un alzar de hombros.. me da igual me dijo... ah si??? que bien que te de igual, revisa bien el documento y mira donde dice... lugar de nacimiento..... al verlo me mirò peor aun y me dijo ¿como un peruano se nacionaliza ecuatoriano??????' ahh bueno le dije... con mucho tràmite ahh. igual que en este paìs!!! pero eso no es lo mas difìcil le dije, lo difìcil es conseguir que la gente cambie su forma retrògrada de pensar... agarrrè mi maletìn y me fui a Lince.....


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

decho pasa en todo el mundo.Y seguro hay muchos chilenos que tienen historias similares,especialmente en el sur del Peru.Espero que algun dia el mundo madure.


----------



## Razr. (Jan 19, 2007)

Clavijo said:


> Y La Serena es tan desértica como Antofagasta o Copiapó? Por favor!, en que mundo vives....es una broma, verdad?


No, esta en la salida del Valle del Elqui, pero 5 min mas en las afueras es tan desertica como la entrada a Iquique, incluso los mismos acantilados.

Saludos!


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Razr. said:


> No, esta en la salida del Valle del Elqui, pero 5 min mas en las afueras es tan desertica como la entrada a Iquique, incluso los mismos acantilados.
> 
> Saludos!



Ahora resulta que La Serena está rodeada de acantilados! Y tan desértico como Iquique! Uyyy, con la misma arena caliente, no?...te repito: es una broma, verdad?


----------

